# RR: 22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1959)










2.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus and Alumni Chorus	(1955)










3.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)










4.	Boulez (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Chorus	(1994)










5.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1961)










6.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre de Paris, Paris National Opera Chorus	(1974)










7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Motet Choir of Geneva	(1965)










8.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)










9.	Rosenthal (cond.), Paris Opera Orchestra, French National Radio Chorus	(1959)










10.	Inghelbrecht (cond.), Orchestre et Choeurs National de la Radiodiffusion Française	(1953)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Monteux (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra, Royal Opera House Covent Garden Chorus	(1959)
2.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus, New England Conservatory Alumni Chorus	(1955)
3.	Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1980)
4.	Boulez (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra, Berlin Radio Chorus	(1994)
5.	Munch (cond.), Boston Symphony Orchestra, New England Conservatory Chorus	(1961)
6.	Martinon (cond.), Orchestre de Paris, Paris National Opera Chorus	(1974)
7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande, Motet Choir of Geneva	(1965)
8.	Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1988)
9.	Rosenthal (cond.), Paris Opera Orchestra, French National Radio Chorus	(1959)
10.	Inghelbrecht (cond.), Orchestre et Choeurs National de la Radiodiffusion Française	(1953)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

